# Planning a move to the UK



## elfael (Nov 1, 2010)

(Sorry, long post with lots of questions  )

I've always wanted to emigrate to the UK from Australia, and we've decided to start laying some plans to make it happen. To give my husband and I time to save some money, and to let our daughters (currently 2, 4 and 5) get a bit older before we uproot them, we've given ourselves 5 years to get organised. However, we do need some more information before we can seriously start preparing.

Although I was born in Australia, my father was born in Spain, and I've started the process of getting a European passport. What will my family and I need in terms of visas and other paperwork? I realise in asking this question that the regulations may well change in the next 5 years, but we can only plan around what we know right now.

My husband is a cinema projectionist and I'm about to start a journalism degree, which I should have finished before we leave. What are our job prospects? I know things aren't so good at the moment, but surely the economy will have started to pick up by then? I used to be a registered nurse, which I can go back to if necessary, but I'd prefer not to have to take that step.

Approximately how much money are we likely to need to cover initial expenses? We'll be aiming for a regional centre rather than a big city like London or Manchester. I like having access to resources and venues if I need them, but I'm definitely not a city girl. As I'd like to be able to spend some (more) time on my genealogy research I'd prefer to settle in the general vicinity of Somerset or Cornwall.

What can we expect to pay for a basic used car, and what are registration and running costs like? What is public transport like outside the cities? 

Education for our kids is a big issue. We're not well-off by any stretch of the imagination, but here in Australia we can access private Catholic schools for around $2500 per year (currently equates to around 1540GBP). What are the cheaper fees like for private schools? Is the state-run system really as broken as we hear?

And one last question (for now) - since my family will be tagging along on my European passport, when my daughters turn 18 will they be forced to leave the UK?

Sorry about all the questions. There's just so much to consider and I want to be sure that we've taken all the important things into account. TIA.

Rebecca


----------



## ladyliberty (Oct 6, 2010)

elfael said:


> Although I was born in Australia, my father was born in Spain, and I've started the process of getting a European passport. What will my family and I need in terms of visas and other paperwork?


You'd have better luck with this in the Spain forum probably, as each country in the EU has its own requirements. 



elfael said:


> My husband is a cinema projectionist and I'm about to start a journalism degree, which I should have finished before we leave. What are our job prospects? I know things aren't so good at the moment, but surely the economy will have started to pick up by then? I used to be a registered nurse, which I can go back to if necessary, but I'd prefer not to have to take that step.


In my opinion, you would have better luck getting a job as a nurse than in the journalism field. 



elfael said:


> Approximately how much money are we likely to need to cover initial expenses? We'll be aiming for a regional centre rather than a big city like London or Manchester. I like having access to resources and venues if I need them, but I'm definitely not a city girl. As I'd like to be able to spend some (more) time on my genealogy research I'd prefer to settle in the general vicinity of Somerset or Cornwall.


I'm afraid no one is going to be able to give you an answer for this. It will depend entirely on what you plan to ship, what kind of rental accomodation (rental house or a hotel?) you will need before you find a home, and so much more. 



elfael said:


> What can we expect to pay for a basic used car, and what are registration and running costs like? What is public transport like outside the cities?


You can get a good used car for around £5,000, but expect to pay more for an automatic transmission if you require one. Registration and running costs depend very much on the type of car. Here is a link to information about vehicle tax. Petrol is currently £1.18/per litre in my area, but may vary across the country. 




elfael said:


> And one last question (for now) - since my family will be tagging along on my European passport, when my daughters turn 18 will they be forced to leave the UK?


As mentioned before, you wont have a "European Passport" as there is no such thing. If you are eligible for Spanish citizenship, then this will depend on Spain's specific rules regarding dependents.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

elfael said:


> (Sorry, long post with lots of questions  )
> 
> I've always wanted to emigrate to the UK from Australia, and we've decided to start laying some plans to make it happen. To give my husband and I time to save some money, and to let our daughters (currently 2, 4 and 5) get a bit older before we uproot them, we've given ourselves 5 years to get organised. However, we do need some more information before we can seriously start preparing.
> 
> ...


First about your immigration issues. Yes, getting your Spanish passport will be crucial for a hassle-free immigration. Your family's move will then be covered under EU's free movement of labour - you are going to UK to work as a Spanish citizen, and your dependent family have the right to accompany you. It may even be possible for your daughters to acquire Spanish citizenship, but you need to enquire about it at a Spanish consulate (some countries require that you had claimed nationality at the time your children were born, while others approve retrospectively). Your family needs an EEA Family Permit (a kind of visa) from the British High Commission in Canberra, for which you need your Spanish passport, marriage certificate and your children's birth certificates and proof of funds (so that your family don't become a charge on British government). It should be straightforward to get and it's issued free. Regulations are unlikely to change as you are availing yourself of EU's fundamental rights for citizens of member countries, unless UK decides to leave EU!

Jobs are hard to get at the moment, and nobody knows what your prospect will be in 5 years' time. UK cinemas seem to be doing well in current economic downturn and new multi-screen cinemas are springing up, while others have closed, esp older cinemas in town and city centres. Journalism has always been a difficult market to crack, as demand exceeds supply and media study and journalism are very popular subjects. Also print media have been under the cosh from digital media, so your qualification and experience must include the latter (I suppose it's the same in Australia). Nursing is a possibility, but to work as a nurse here you need to have your qualification verified by and register with the Nursing and Midwifery Council (NMC), which can take time. Look at Trained outside Europe | Nursing and Midwifery Council

General rule of thumb is to have enough funds to keep you going for at least 6 months, preferably longer, without getting paid in UK. I'd say for a family of five in the South and South West, about £3000 a months (AUD 4900), so you are looking for savings of AUD 30,000 plus. This is in addition to the actual cost of travel, shipping belongings etc. Cost of a used car of course varies, but for a typical family car like Ford Focus or a medium-sized people carrier like Vauxhall Zafira, about 3 years old, you are looking at £7000 to £9000 (about half the price of new car). Older and/or high-mileage cars are cheaper, but you risk getting an unreliable lemon which may end up costing more in terms of money and hassles. Remember getting an affordable insurance without UK driving experience will be difficult - try to get proof of no claim bonus from your existing insurer. In addition you will pay an annual car tax depending on carbon emissions, around £150 to £170 for above (newer cars are cheaper because of cleaner exhaust), MOT around £55. Petrol is creeping towards £1.20 a litre. There are generally no road tolls. Average servicing around £300 a year (incl MOT). Parking is expensive, £1 to £2 an hour in towns and cities.

Almost every town and city has good schools. For primary schools, there are many Roman Catholic schools in the state system for which you pay no fees. You move to secondary school at the age of 11. There is no need to consider private schools, and in any case they receive no state subsidies so charge full fees, which can be £2500 to £3000 a term or £7500 to £9000 a year for day pupils, so very expensive. There are scholarships and bursaries for deserving cases. Try to get a letter of recommendation from your parish priest that you are a practising Catholic family, plus children's baptism certificates, which will help gain a place at a state Catholic school.

As for the passport issue, as I've said, your children may be eligible for Spanish citizenship. Your husband can apply for indefinite leave to remain (permanent residency) after 5 years, and your daughters can be included. There is a further option of naturalisation as British citizen after another year, and again your daughters can be included.


----------



## elfael (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you so much for that :clap2: You've been immensely helpful!

It's such a big move to make with kids and there's so much to consider - I'm not usually big on planning but I'm determined to do it properly for a change. 

I must admit I'm surprised at the cost of petrol in the UK. We're paying between $1.15 and $1.30 a litre here. 

I hated nursing and injuring my back was the excuse I needed to walk away from it. I hope to be doing some freelance writing, in which case I won't need to be tied to any particular locale or country. We'll try to make sure my husband has work organised before we leave.

And now the grind of saving massive amounts of money begins ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

elfael said:


> And now the grind of saving massive amounts of money begins ...


I suggest you always have a Plan B in case your move to UK doesn't work out, for whatever reasons. So don't sell your home in Australia (if you own one), but rent it out so that you have somewhere to return to plus some capital. You may not need AUD 30,000 to start with, but you will be glad to have a cushion if getting a job and settling into a new home and new school take longer than anticipated.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I wouldn't rule out other state schools that are not Catholic schools! All state schools are inspected and you can see the reports here: Ofsted home / Ofsted - Ofsted and achievement and results are here: 2009 Secondary School (GCSE and equivalent). Before we moved to Spain, all three of our children attended state schools, the eldest being at a selective grammar school. We were delighted at the education they all received as well as the facilities. If education is of primary importance in your choice of location in the UK, you might want to rethink moving to Cornwall....


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am puzzled, why would you want to emigrate to the U.K. from what will probably be one of the richest and most successful countries in the world?

I have been to Australia many times and visited many cities, that was when I was young. Later when I had a family I tried to emigrate, but the powers that were, would not let me in. The reason for wishing to emigrate was that I then wanted a better life for my young children.

You mentioned the West Country. I have relatives living in Cornwall, housing is expensive and employment is poorly paid, that is if you can find employment. However it is a beautiful county.

I have a son living near Plymouth, once again expensive housing and poor wages, but fantastic coast line and a spectacular county, Devon.

Whatever you do, do not burn your bridges, leave a door open, so that if it doesn't work for you, you can return to Australia,

Hepa


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

im moving to australia in 2weeks time and im so happy about it 
oz is such a lovely place nice and sunny and lovely ppl
you dnt get it in uk
thats why im moving..............


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

kingrulzuk said:


> im moving to australia in 2weeks time and im so happy about it
> oz is such a lovely place nice and sunny and lovely ppl
> you dnt get it in uk
> thats why im moving..............


Bon Voyage and good luck!

Hepa


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

thank you mate


----------



## meomi (Aug 1, 2010)

*meomi*

Another family as mad as mine!

Hello, good on you for having a dream to move to the UK. My husband and I have the same dream. What slowed our dream down - the dame GFC!

We spent 3 month at the beging of 2009 living in the Uk, my husband was lucky and found work in Cardiff, unfortunetly we had not planned all that well, I thought I could get a visa over their anyway long story came home with plan to go back in 1 year and still stuck here.

All people keep telling us is how bad it is in the UK and I'm sure it is but we still want to go. We have a house waiting for us rent free that we can use till we find work and where we are going to settle, which is more than most. We also have family support waiting - I;m due to have another baby end of March next year then crunch time will come it's now or never.

In regards to visa's - you will need to apply for our EU passport and family will need to fill in visa application forms cost of UK visa for me is around $1200 I think and my children are free as they have British passports.

I know a UK visa can take upto 3 months to come through- not long.

I wish you and your family all the best with your dream 






elfael said:


> Thank you so much for that :clap2: You've been immensely helpful!
> 
> It's such a big move to make with kids and there's so much to consider - I'm not usually big on planning but I'm determined to do it properly for a change.
> 
> ...


----------



## gold_stone8 (Nov 8, 2010)

Joppa said:


> I suggest you always have a Plan B in case your move to UK doesn't work out, for whatever reasons. So don't sell your home in Australia (if you own one), but rent it out so that you have somewhere to return to plus some capital. You may not need AUD 30,000 to start with, but you will be glad to have a cushion if getting a job and settling into a new home and new school take longer than anticipated.


Hi, I'am from india and i want to work to th uk. pls suggest me about how to get the working visa. Is there any consultent who can help me out.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gold_stone8 said:


> Hi, I'am from india and i want to work to th uk. pls suggest me about how to get the working visa. Is there any consultent who can help me out.


Go to Visa application guides for visa applicants and look under Tier 1 and Tier 2 of points-based system for working visa.


----------



## gold_stone8 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, thanks a lot for the advice. They r asking for sponser person or company with a job offer but i dont hav 1..... Is there anyway that i pay the 50% of my first 3 months salary and i'am ready to sing any docs for that... all i need is a job to support my family. pls help.


----------



## elfael (Nov 1, 2010)

Hepa said:


> I am puzzled, why would you want to emigrate to the U.K. from what will probably be one of the richest and most successful countries in the world?


I know a lot of people think that Australia is 'the' place to be, but I've never really felt like I fit here. My father is from Spain, and I grew up feeling like a transplanted European even though my mother is a second generation Australian. My roots in this country aren't very deep at all. I feel a need to connect to the history of my ancestors, not just the last few generations of them. Laugh if you must, but it's been a driving urge throughout my life. 

I don't enjoy the beach, I'm tired of the wildlife trying to kill me (I can't even take the bin out after dark because of the snakes, and we have the check the kids' shoes for redbacks before they can put them on :spider: ), I hate how everything is so far apart, the heat knocks me flat for at least four months of every year, and all in all I'm happy to leave it for someone else to deal with.

Most of the books I read and the movies I see are from the UK, not from any conscious choice, but because I'm more comfortable with their ideas and how they're presented.

But the biggest reason we're planning to leave, and the reason for timing it as we have done, is that we want our children to see more of the world than is available from here. Although Australia is moving towards becoming an active part of the Asian community, Asia has no appeal for us. We want our children to have access to the experiences that Europe can offer (and we want our daughters to have access to Oxford if that that's what they want), and feel like a part of the wider world. Whatever Australian pollies would like us to believe, this is still a provincial backwater with some very provincial attitudes.

Everyone is different - I'm sure you'd love Australia. It's just not for me, and my family are happy to go along with my dream.


----------



## elfael (Nov 1, 2010)

lynn said:


> I wouldn't rule out other state schools that are not Catholic schools! All state schools are inspected .... Before we moved to Spain, all three of our children attended state schools, the eldest being at a selective grammar school. We were delighted at the education they all received as well as the facilities. If education is of primary importance in your choice of location in the UK, you might want to rethink moving to Cornwall....



Great link, that's exactly what we needed to know about (the site won't let me repost it). We're not at all averse to state schools - our eldest daughter is in a state school here and we're extremely happy with it - but all we hear about the UK school system is what a shambles it is and how it's failing the needs of kids. The quality of the available education will definitely be a factor in where we settle. We're not committed to anywhere yet. I'm definitely open to suggestions about the best locations for raising and educating our children.


----------



## annie89 (Nov 9, 2010)

ia m planning to move to uk...please suggest me best city in uk


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

annie89 said:


> ia m planning to move to uk...please suggest me best city in uk


How long is a piece of string? You have to give us something to go on to be able to suggest the "best" city or area anywhere.

Why are you planning on going to the UK? To work? What line of work are you in? With family? What's your family situation? (Kids, spouse, nationalities, etc.)

What are you looking for in this move to the UK? Bright lights of the big city? Peace and quiet in the countryside? Career move? Retirement? Schools (for the kids or for yourself)?

All this affects the answer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

elfael said:


> Great link, that's exactly what we needed to know about (the site won't let me repost it). We're not at all averse to state schools - our eldest daughter is in a state school here and we're extremely happy with it - but all we hear about the UK school system is what a shambles it is and how it's failing the needs of kids. The quality of the available education will definitely be a factor in where we settle. We're not committed to anywhere yet. I'm definitely open to suggestions about the best locations for raising and educating our children.


What I would say about state schools is that you really will need to do your homework to find the best one for your children, and then to ensure that you can get them a place there! Naturally, the best schools are over subscribed, and you may well find you have to pay more rent or pay more to buy a house in a catchment area to be able to apply there. You need to research the exact criteria for entry to schools by county/borough and individual schools. 
Secondly, when reading OFSTED reports on schools, bear in mind that they are not ever effusive about a school, so a 'satisfactory' means its doing really rather well!!
If you think your children are academic, you may well think it worth looking at areas that have grammar schools (Kent is the main county, with some grammar schools in the London boroughs - Kingston, Sutton...) but bear in mind that if they don't pass the 11+ examination, you will need a back up comprehensive that you are happy with... 
I spent years playing the state school entrance 'game' and my children have had a great education for free. Unfortunately, we now pay for international school. I do miss the British education system, but not the stress of getting your children into the best schools.. 
Good luck with it all.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi all, we are still in the UK so can offer some guidance on the schooling, we have daughters aged 7 and 12, so one in primary and one in secondary. The state schooling system is about to get much worse......with the government cutbacks the schools budgets are to be cut by approx 5% per year for the next 5 years, this will mean that the average class size will rise, current legislation in Wales is a maximum size of 28 kids per class (secondary school), these classes that go over 28 are supported by a LSA's. 
There is plenty of doom and gloom over here, inflation rising, wages decreasing... petrol at £1.24 per litre, gas prices to rise by another 7% this year. 
Anyone thinking of moving over here make sure you either have a well paid job or loads of savings.
On the house front, prices dropping so some good bargains to be had, that's if you can get a mortgage, you will need at least a 30% deposit to but something.
VAT increasing from 17.5% to 20% in January 2011, so most things bar the exempt products will be more expensive.

Hope this helps!!

Steve


----------

